# Oothecae laying conditions



## OGIGA (Jun 4, 2007)

I was just browsing around Yen's website and he mentioned that females don't lay ooths in those 32oz containers. So what's a good setup where females are willing to lay oothecae?

Advice from breeders are highly desired.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

They will lay their ooths in whatever container you have them in. If you have a very large mantis in a 32 oz container she may have some trouble laying one in that small space. If the container is the appropriate size for the mantis it doesn't matter what it is they will lay their ooths.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

I would put her in a bigger cage so she has room to lay it keep her in a gallon sized aquarium.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

Ogiga, that was my observation for Texas Unicorn mantis only, not for all mantis species. As Rick said, they will lay the ootheca on any place, but i have seen picky mated adult female which prefered a larger set-up with nice twigs and sticks before giving up one, it has been the case for all my mated female Phyllovates Chlorophaea, none lay an ooth on 32 oz but promptly produce ootheca once i move them to a more "cozy" environment.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha, that's kind of funny. I see now.


----------

